# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Remee - The Final Review

## Rozollo

I bought Remee during the kickstarter with a shipping date in July. I did not get Remee until December. That was after practically no communication from BitBanger. I understood a bit; it was their first project and it took in something like 16 times their original goal. For a two-man team, this creates A LOT of problems. I get it. But a lack of communication on a community funded project is inexcusable. I digress.

I get the device in December, and I am eager to try it out. I do everything the instructions say, relying on the stock settings for a while. My goal was to use it a full month before I started to modify the settings. So, the first two weeks I wore it nightly with those settings, as well as during naps. My results were pretty good, all-in-all. I would have much more vivid dreams that were quite long, every time I wore the device. I had a lucid dream with the device when a DC asked me why I didn't wear my mask to sleep to which I replied, I did, and realized I wasn't wearing it at that moment. I was sold for a while.

After a vacation, I came back to Remee expecting a huge change. Instead, I got nothing. Most nights, I'd wake up with Remee in the bed or on my nightstand. I carried on, since I didn't really lose anything, but I was becoming frustrated. I had modified the settings to make Remee a bit more powerful. On that note, the programming of Remee is both cool and a really bad idea. The programming is done by a GUI website that flashes instructions to the device. Considering how unresponsive BitBanger is though, I wonder how safe it is to have a website that you need to gain access to the program. I downloaded the website for offline use, and that works, but I can guarantee a lot of people have no idea how to do this.

So, what it comes down to is that Remee doesn't really work. It's lack of REM detection really makes it hard to flash at a time that is most conducive to awakening you in the dream. Instead, it flashes lights at a predetermined interval with the hopes that you will become lucid, but I think what is happening is the lights start flashing, and since I am so deep asleep, I ignore them until the end of an REM cycle, the device becomes uncomfortable on my face during this lighter sleep phase, and I just remove it.

Sadly, it is not a replacement or even an aid for building a good lucid dreaming base.

----------


## Zoth

I wanted to get a lucid dream mask, and after close inspection, I quickly rejected Remee due it's inability of detect REM. It's not too hard to find a time where you're in REM if you sleep a good amount of hours, but having to guess it dictates that you can be achieving lucidity in the end of sleep cycle, which sucks.

Have you tried setting it up after a WBTB? Like 1hour later and then go to bed?

----------


## Rozollo

> I wanted to get a lucid dream mask, and after close inspection, I quickly rejected Remee due it's inability of detect REM. It's not too hard to find a time where you're in REM if you sleep a good amount of hours, but having to guess it dictates that you can be achieving lucidity in the end of sleep cycle, which sucks.
> 
> Have you tried setting it up after a WBTB? Like 1hour later and then go to bed?



I have used it during a nap, but it seems it doesn't ever flash bright enough to be noticed, though I have seen it while I am still awake and it goes off.

I say rely on natural techniques.

----------


## Xanous

That's unfortunate that it doesn't detect a REM period. Like zoth00, I would think that once you understood your REM cycles you would be able to make WBTB work for you. Say an hour after of going back to sleep. Still I doubt it's worth the trouble. I was hopeful.

----------


## Draco77100

I got the Remee, and had difficulties keeping the mask on st night. So I woke up every hour and a half to put it back on, and had a mantra that ' I keep Remee on all night ' that worked pretty well, but I have not actually become lucid because of the Remee. Ever. After a month of using it. In fact, it has only manifested itself once in a dream, where wind blew, shoving leaves in my face and I couldn't see for ten seconds. All in all I'm a little disappointed

----------


## Shaman1982

REM detection shouldn't be a problem as i have setup my Remee to be flashing every 10 minutes for the whole night so there is no way i would miss the REM, but i don't remember that i would see or notice any flashing in my dreams not even once, but also it is falling down of my face sometimes.

----------

